# CLR on rims anyone tried it



## twncarlvr (Aug 20, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone has ever tried to put clr on there rims to eat off the surface rust if so does it work and is it a good idea or not.


----------



## twncarlvr (Aug 20, 2007)

actually i was wondering about putting it on wire wheels cause i have a little bit of surface rust on some of my wires


----------



## N.O.64Rider (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twncarlvr_@May 15 2009, 01:40 PM~13896870
> *actually i was wondering about putting it on wire wheels cause i have a little bit of surface rust on some of my wires
> *


x2


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't know what it would do :dunno: 

Have you tried eagle one wire wheel cleaner or naval jelly?

Do a search on cleaning your spokes on the site i know there's allot of info out there.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 15 2009, 02:54 PM~13897545
> *Don't know what it would do :dunno:
> 
> Have you tried eagle one wire wheel cleaner or naval jelly?
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=473941&hl=cleaning+between+your+spokes


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

works great i used on a set of rusted tru spokes look like new buy it by the gallon at lowes or home depot then put the whole rim in a bath of water and put gallon in it then let it set for 1 hr then get steel wool and give the wheel a bath then rinse right after and dry


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Why not just use wire wheel cleaner, wheel cleaner, wire wheel acid, or naval jelly(rust dissolver) and then soap and water to get the rust off? Has always worked for me, what you need to use just depends on the level of rust.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twncarlvr_@May 15 2009, 10:50 AM~13896386
> *i was wondering if anyone has ever tried to put clr on there rims to eat off the surface rust if so does it work and is it a good idea or not.
> *


If they're chinas, try it.


----------



## N.O.64Rider (Aug 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i dont think it would work very good my guess is it would probably start chipping off since the clear dont have nothing to grab on to,


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

if I was to try it I'd mellow it out by adding water like 60% water and 40% CLR in a bath mixture and let it eat the rust. 

But wire wheel cleaner sprays and baby bottle brushes are great also than turtle wax with rust stopper also


----------

